# **REQ* Sergei Kharitonov SIG.



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

A big size with white and gold in it. Thanks points will be given


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

ok 250000 points will be given for the best


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

ok 500000 will be given


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

its been a while since I've sone a sig, but here you go, tell me if you want something changed.










link: http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/9649/winterkf3.jpg


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

could the back ground be white with that design and his name in gold.


----------



## CK187 (Oct 31, 2007)

What a random fighter...

And if you have ever done photoshop you would know that that is a huge pain in the ass...so I don't think he'll adjust it unless he has a lot of free time and he like you a lot or something


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Sorry I was gone for so long, I'll get right on it.

hey dude, can you give me another color besides white? Because, white just seems to mess up the whole color scheme of he sig.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

From what Im imagining in my head, if you substitute the white for the dark blues, and use the really like blue to tone it (where you used white) it would look pretty good.

just a guess


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

A darker blue than what I have already?


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

sorry for the double post but, here it is if you want it.


----------

